# cristal de cuarzo



## naxox (Feb 17, 2006)

tengo un problema......

Por fin pude hacer funcionar el programador de pic el jmd pero al momento de probar el pic no funciona PERO al momento de tocar un condensador que esta en paralelo con el cristal da un pulso. el programa que le cargue es de prender y apagar un led.... toco el condensador de clock/in y da un pulso e incluso se salta instrucciones 

al cristal que es de 4MHz le tengo puesto 2 condensadores de 39 pF probe poniendo 2 de estos en serie en la entrada y salida del pic con el cristal y pasa lo mismo.

help me!!!!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola naxox,

Es importante cuando implementas circuitos con microcontroladores y cristales que tomes en cuenta lo siguiente:
1.   Localiza el cristal lo más cerca posible del microcontrolador.
2.   Utilices las capacitancias de acoplamiento en cada una de las patas del cristal y a tierra.  Los valores de los capacitores de acoplamiento dependen de las lineas de conexion y pueden variar desde 8pF hasta 50pF o más.   Dependiendo de las conexiones.  Intenta con varios capacitores de acoplamiento.  
3.   Protejas el microcontrolador con buenas conexiones a la fuente.  Por ejemplo, La alimentación con capacitores de acoplamiento y los retornos a tierra muy cerca de la señal de alimentación.

De preferencia no utilices un protoboard para conectar el cristal al micro ya que genera muchísimo ruido y a veces es difícil de eliminarlo de las señales de tierra del protoboard.  De preferencia usa soldadura y una tablilla.

Por lo que comentas del error, lo más seguro es que el problema sea de ruido en la alimentación del microcontrolador.

Si tienes oscoloscopio revisa la alimentación.  Es difícil que puedas ver la oscilación del cristal, al menos que tengas un osciloscopio muy poderoso.  
Si no tienes un osciloscopio carga el sistema mínimo en el micro y ponlo a cambiar de estados un puerto hasta que puedas corregir el problema de alimentación y de oscilación del cristal.

Mucha suerte, y si sigues teniendo problemas avísanos los detalles.

El p@n@


----------



## naxox (Feb 18, 2006)

grax por responder....

mira tengo el cristal en un protoboard por que me es mas facil y economico y no tengo la posibilidad de obtener un osiloscopio para probarlo, tambiem creia que era por el ruido y le puse un condensador de 100nf en el vss y ground del pic para eliminarlo pero al hacerlo no funcionaba si no tocaba el condensador clock/in, aparte de eso no sigue el orden correcto de programas mas complejo que solo prender un led 

tambiem puede ser que el pic debe estar quemado pero comprar otro sigmifica un viaje de 130 km y quiero salvarlo  a como de lugar...


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Feb 23, 2006)

Naxox,

Si realmenente no tienes forma de utilizar una tablilla para soldar el micro y el cristal, te recomiendo lo siguiente:

1.   Asegurate de una buena alimenatación VCC al micro.  Por ejemplo, si lo estás alimentando con una fuente externa de 5V, puedes utilizar un capacitor mayor de 22uF (yo recomiendo 100uF), justo en la entrada de alimentación del microcontrolador, con conexión muy cerca de tierra y VCC.  Agregale también un capacitor de 0.1uF en ésta pata.  
Si la alimentación la implementastes en el Protoboard, debes implementarlo muy cerca del Micro, y de preferencia utiliza los capacitores que te comenté anteriormente.

2.   Asegurate de poner el cristal muy cerca del microcontrolador.   Ésto es si es posible que toquen las patas del cristal las patas del microcontrolador.  Los capacitores de acoplamiento pueden ser de 22pF o cercanos, eso depende de cada cristal y microcontrolador. 

Si así no puedes programar el Micro, entonces tenemos otro tipo de problema.

Saludos,


----------

